# Powerful Disk Sander



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review, sounds like a good buy or gift in your case, I personally don't own any Jet equipment but when I have used it elsewhere in the past I have always been impressed.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Note: Direct Ship Item-Shipped directly from manufacturer 
Must be shipped within 48 Continental United States 
*A $45 surcharge will be added if delivered to a residential address *
*A $35 lift gate fee will be added if a loading dock is not available* 
Estimated Delivery time: 10 business days. 
15% restocking fee on all returned merchandise. Please call customer service before returning product.

Quantity Item Number Item Stock Status Price 
708433 Jet JDS-12B: 12'' Bench Disc Sander less DC 
*There is an additional $95.00 shipping charge for this item. *
Direct Ship 
Online Only $399.99 EA 
Extra fees if you purchase from Rockler…..WoodCraft has some also , but not as much.
You received an excellent gift ! Congratulations : )


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, nice review. I've been thinking about getting a disk sander.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

Dusty, Mine was ordered through my local Woodcraft and shipped to the store, where I picked it up. I know there were no additional fees on top of the listed retail price going this route. That is good information for everyone to know though.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I couldn't believe how many extra charges that Rockler had added onto the base price of the unit !! It makes you wonder who would buy it from them….WoodCraft has treated me very well since they came to Western Massachusetts and I shop there every chance that I get too.Their staff members are quite knowledgeable and have never let me down : )
Again , you're quite lucky to have received such a wonderful gift !


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet sander and good review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a great sander I really like mine


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That looks like a really good sander. I just recently bought a woodcraft 12" one hp sander, and experienced the same as you in that the extra power really makes a difference. I'm sure yours has better dust removal system than mine, but I cut a vacuum adapter to fit my 4" hose to it and it seems to work very well. Like you, I am finding a lot of different uses for it already.


----------



## mpientka (Dec 10, 2009)

A thorough review. Thanks


----------

